# Floating Slip Sinker Live Bait Rig



## wild4lures (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is a slick, quickly adjustable way to rig up a floating live bait rig for slow trolling with an electric trolling motor.

1).First slip a worm nose sinker onto your line (the kind that look like the tip of a bullet).

2). Now slip a rubber bobber stop onto your line. Make sure the bobber stop is sized for the # test of fishing line you are using. Also make sure the bobber stop will not slip thru the hole in the slip sinker. If it does, place a plastic bead on your line between the bobber stop and sinker.

3). Now tie on your favorite floating jig head. I like to use the soift foam floating jigs, but the hard styrofoam ones work too. I usually tip my jig with a leech.

The great thing about this rig is it is quickly adjustable. Just slip the bobber stop up and down your line to determine how far the slip sinker is from your bait. The farther away your sinker is from the bait, the higher up off the bottom your jig will float (depending on your speed of course). It only takes a second to adjust the rig to make your sinker go from 3 feet from your bait, to say 5 feet from your bait. All you do is slide the bobber stop ahead. That determines where your sinker stops.
When you detect a bite, you can freespool line to the fish if you want as the line just slips thru the sinker.

Another method I have not tried yet, but plan to this year, is to use a quick change sinker clevis in place of the slip sinkerso I can snap different weight sinkers on and off. So many ways to fish.....so little time!

Good luck fishing!


----------



## dadork (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, looks like it would work well. What is your average speed you go when using this rig?


----------

